# Mystic/Airbrush Tan



## TeaCup (Apr 1, 2007)

Okay,so this Thursday is one of the more important events of my teenage years.

I go to an alternative school, so we dont have sports or proms... not even a cafeteria. 

So, when I got asked to prom (by this really cute chick I might add) I was estatic!

BUT, I have until Thursday to get a dress,shoes,jewelry,figure out how to do my hair and makeup, so I dont have time to tan.

I was thinking of going to get an Airbush/Mystic tan, but I dont know anything about Mystic, and I hear Airbushing is expsensive!

Help a chick out,please? This is gonna be my only prom and I want it to be perfect.


----------



## Vixen (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never tried airbrushing but if I want an instant tan, that's what I'd try before ever doing a mystic tan for me.  For me, mystic tan was an absolute nightmare.  They tell you how to stand while you're getting sprayed and afterwards, they instruct you to wipe your body (and not dab/blot off the spray).  I thought I had done an even job of wiping my body only to discover that I made massive streaks on my legs.  I did the mystic tan so I could wear a skirt.  I went from slightly tanned to a medium shade and I tried to fix the streaks with an instant home tanner.  Nothing helped, I had to wait several days until it began wearing off (I even tried applying oil on it to remove it right away).  The other gross part was that it came off unevenly on my skin in sections, I had to completely cover my arms and chest up because I had patches, I had to use bronzer on my face since it was so uneven.  Horrible experience that I would never do again.  
The worst part of this was that I needed this tan for a modelling assignment yet I had botched up uneven legs.

I dont think airbrushing is that much more.  A gf of mine did the airbrushing paid $50 and had phenomenal even results, whereas I paid $30 for the mystic tan and had a horrific experience.

The other alternative is to use Neutrogena's Build-a-tan.  I've tried so many home tanning lotions, from cheap brands to expensive brands (I must have over 10 bottles of tanning lotion pretty much full from trying different brands) and the Neutrogena one I found to be the best.
Do be careful around hands and feet if you do opt to use the home tanning lotion.  If you're doing your feet, make sure to get the lotion everywhere, like around the toes, rub it into the sides of your feet.  Get someone to do your back, and for your hands, what I do is wash them after I apply the lotion every where on my body then put more lotion on the back of my hands and I use the back of my hands to even out my hands.  I hope that made sense, pretty much I rub my hands around to apply the tanning lotion on my hands (again, around the fingers, side of hands).  
The only risk again with doing it so close to prom is that it takes practice to get the tanning lotion on nicely/evenly.  I didn't get really good at it until after about 5 applications.
If you want things to go perfect, I'd say your best bet is to try airbrushing.

Sorry for the poor grammar/spelling, it's late at night.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_I've never tried airbrushing but if I want an instant tan, that's what I'd try before ever doing a mystic tan for me.  For me, mystic tan was an absolute nightmare.  They tell you how to stand while you're getting sprayed and afterwards, they instruct you to wipe your body (and not dab/blot off the spray).  I thought I had done an even job of wiping my body only to discover that I made massive streaks on my legs.  I did the mystic tan so I could wear a skirt.  I went from slightly tanned to a medium shade and I tried to fix the streaks with an instant home tanner.  Nothing helped, I had to wait several days until it began wearing off (I even tried applying oil on it to remove it right away).  The other gross part was that it came off unevenly on my skin in sections, I had to completely cover my arms and chest up because I had patches, I had to use bronzer on my face since it was so uneven.  Horrible experience that I would never do again._

 
I'll second this and say that I damn near had a panic attack because the nozzles, unbeknownst to me, were aimed DIRECTLY at my face, so when the tanning stuff first came out of the nozzles it hit me right in the face.  I couldn't breathe because it scared the crap out of me and I began to hyperventilate.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's funny now, but I've never done it again and that was like 3 years ago.  I'd go for the airbrushing if I were you.  Much more controlled.


----------



## mistella (Apr 1, 2007)

Airbrushing is really expensive but yes, you get a better result. I went Mystic tanning for half a year. I liked it.. I did level 3 and was pretty dark. It's really quick and easy. The only thing is there is a strong DHA smell and if you keep going the skin on your legs get super dry. But if you're going once it's fine.. I would recommend it, especially for special events, etc.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

Never tanned in my life, and I'm totally against tanning, I would recommend MAC's Glam Gams new line. Take a look at it here


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jun 3, 2010)

This is a really old thread but I just got mystic tanned last friday, and I had pretty good result.  I did the lightest color because I am painfully pale and I was afraid there would hardly be a difference but by the next morning i had awesome color.  I made sure I shaved and exfoliated well, and didnt wear any lotions or deodorant or makeup.  My question to anyone who has tried or anyone who just regularly uses sunless tanners is how can I ensure that the tan fades evenly.  I get large patches between my boobs  and on my legs where the tan has faded completely so I end up after 4  days looking blotchy.  They recommend against exfoliating which i haven't done at all, and I have been regularly moisturizing to keep it even.  I'm thinking about using a gradual tanner in between mystic tanning to help keep it even, but I'd rather it just fade more evenly if possible.  Should I lightly exfoliate every day so maybe the skin sheds more evenly?  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------

